

Barack Obama on LinkedIn. - juanfatas
http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=11932467

======
julespitt
Oh well, can't connect without his email address.

Anyone have it? ;-)

~~~
knx
You can use any address, he gets them all...

~~~
julespitt
It's funny because it's true.

------
RedJohn
Heh, I'm a 3rd degree contact.

